# Mobile Homes



## hodgey (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi,

We are new to the forum, and would like some information on putting a mobile home on a plot of land on rhodes for permanant residence. Can anyone tell us the tax situation for this and any rules and regs. 

Thanks
Hodgey


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

It may take a few days for someone to see your post sò please do keep checking back.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Where is your plot of land ?
If it is in a remote location you may not be able to have a landline telephone for example


----------



## poppie (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Hodgy,
The law is not that clear on this matter, it seems unlikely that this will be allowed. There are few designated caravan parks in Greece and the only instances where we have seen caravans in use, is on land where a house is being built so planning permits are covered.


----------



## hodgey (Jun 25, 2011)

At present we do not have one, but have property in Haraki on Rhodes, this is something we would like to do in a couple of years and were wondering what the rules and regulations were. As to a phone line, that would not be a worry. If you have any more info it would be very helpful. 
Regards,
Hodgey.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

hodgey. Just a thought. When you bought your property in Haraki you probably used a lawyer.Why not ask them your questions ?
More likely to know than anyone on here


----------

